# Craftsman 522 - what to look for on inspection?



## dawnpowelllondono (12 d ago)

Hi - we live in Colorado and my husband hates the exhaust of the snowblowers and has been suffering through electric and battery operated snowblowers and is threatening to move into a condo. We have a lot of concrete driveway that is cracked and we live on a corner lot. I found a Craftsman 522 that is $160 and looks ok - rusted in spots. We don't need a 2 stage every snow. (Batteries do not last for the whole job we have to do.) He wants to put money into a battery operated 2 stage and I think that sounds like another toy that I freeze to death trying to finish the job.

I don't know what the thing on top is that is the most rusted. I think this is really old. What questions should I ask or what should I look for?
Thanks for your help!
Dawn


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

that thing is old, like early 1980s old.

@HCBPH is the resident guru on these things:









Sears 22inch 5hp 2stage Snowthrower 1982


Model 536.918202 Hi, all! Looks like a lot of great info here to keep the vintage beast alive. Green on threads; I will try my best to get around here. Looking for a set of wheels. The old ones are very worn down, having trouble with the chains staying on. Local Ace Hardware couldn't...




www.snowblowerforum.com












Craftsman 536.xxx - 4 snowblowers reviewed


I thought I'd pass along what I've found regarding some older Murray built Craftsman snowblowers. The models are: 536.918100, 536.918202, 536.918800 & 536.882600 chassis - all purchased used this last year. 536.918100 - 4 hp Tecumseh Engine 20" 2 stage auger, 3 speed Tecumseh Transmission...




www.snowblowerforum.com





that rusty thing that you asked about is the muffler. it looks like someone didn't heed the WARNING sticker about it being hot, and let something melt on top of it.

i would not recommend that snowblower as your first and only 2-stage snowblower, unless you are technically inclined. 

i don't presume to know what your budget for a snowblower would be, but i believe you'd be much better off with something newer:

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/694515928704308/


----------



## dawnpowelllondono (12 d ago)

Oh - that's good to know. Thanks! I have a higher budget but I am listening to my husband say we are going to have it in the shop a lot if its used so I was going to start out putting less into it. I will go check out that one on marketplace! Thanks!!
Dawn


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Dawn
You're looking at a good, solid machine IMO. I've bought, rebuilt and solid probably a half dozen of them over the years. Typically, there are only a couple of things needing attention: insure the belts are good, the bushings are good and the carburetor may need rebuilding. It has the Tecumseh Peerless transmission which IMO is a major improvement over the typical friction disc. The engine is a twin shaft, so if it ever breaks, unless you find a used one, you'll be hard pressed to find another. 
On the machine pictured, I'd look for a set of pneumatic tires in place of the hard rubber tires on it. The other is to check the bushings on the auger and axel.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Since your husband is leaning toward battery powered equipment I am assuming your area to clear may be small and your are not interested in buying something that needs repairs or doing much maintenance. That said, there are still some good gas powered machines out there that may fit your needs

Maybe you can clear up what your needs and wishes are and people here can give you a lot of better guidance.


----------



## dawnpowelllondono (12 d ago)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Since your husband is leaning toward battery powered equipment I am assuming your area to clear may be small and your are not interested in buying something that needs repairs or doing much maintenance. That said, there are still some good gas powered machines out there that may fit your needs
> 
> Maybe you can clear up what your needs and wishes are and people here can give you a lot of better guidance.


Hi - we have a large driveway (I think its 8 cars) with extra parking area inside gated area for camper. The north side of the house gets icy under the snow and has larger wind drifts (sometimes a foot more than the other areas) and we live on a corner lot so there is a lot of pavement. I do not want to do maintenance because the most I know how to do on a lawnmower is add gas and add oil and change blades. We are small people so I don't want something I can't turn. So 24 inches sounds reasonable and sane. I wanted to go 30" just to get it done but then I read how hard it can be to turn those. But a 2 stage I think is a must for the wind blown snow we get.
Thanks for the help!
Dawn


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

dawnpowelllondono said:


> Hi - we have a large driveway (I think its 8 cars) with extra parking area inside gated area for camper. The north side of the house gets icy under the snow and has larger wind drifts (sometimes a foot more than the other areas) and we live on a corner lot so there is a lot of pavement. I do not want to do maintenance because the most I know how to do on a lawnmower is add gas and add oil and change blades. We are small people so I don't want something I can't turn. So 24 inches sounds reasonable and sane. I wanted to go 30" just to get it done but then I read how hard it can be to turn those. But a 2 stage I think is a must for the wind blown snow we get.
> Thanks for the help!
> Dawn


24" is fine for your driveway. You want at least a 208cc engine (or bigger) which is about 6.5HP. This will help you go faster and throw the snow further with out bogging down the engine. MOst people who own a snow blower only know how to change the oil and maybe change the shear pins, put air in the tires and oil a few moving parts....... you are not alone. I would look for something newer that is already running and tuned up. You do not want to worry about cleaning carbs or finding better wheels. Every region is different but where I am in New England there are quite a few deals out there on newer models froom good brands. Toro, Ariens and some MTD etc.
Good Luck


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Best to buy from a local dealer then a big box store, they say. In case you need service or warranty work.
New is nice.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

While it is true that new is nice, it won't last long if not properly maintained and it seems not too many people can/will do that. Then they get mad when their "piece of junk" stops working because they didn't do even basic maintenance.

Here is a video on what to look for:


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Best to buy from a local dealer then a big box store, they say. In case you need service or warranty work.
> New is nice.


Good generic advice but It appears that is not in her budget. 

I know people who do not do most the maintenance recommended in the manual and just pay an independent person to do it for them periodically. They generally know enough to use good gas, how to check and add oil and put air in the tires but they do not want to do much more than that. They have their machine serviced every other or every 3rd year depending on how much it has been used. They seem to be doing ok. I know people want to support dealers but depending on where you live it can be cost prohibitive. A lot of dealer have closed shop in the past 15-10 years where I live and those remaining charge a lot. That does not include the pick up and delivery change. When you buy anything used you have to accept some risk unless you get a sellers warranty. Reasonable people know that as the trade off for saving a lot of money.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you are going to buy a used machine and can not work on it see if there are any independent repair shops in your area it doesn't have to be a dealer specific to the brand you purchase


----------

